# The Cost of buying a GSP



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

I came upon this site while preparing for the purchase of our GSP in the next couple of months. It has been over 12 years since my last purchase of a puppy. My last beloved shepherd passed on in 2005 (right before the birth of my daughter) at a ripe old age of 13!

So I am not current the the price of AKC shepherds nowadays. When we purchased our puppies in 94/95 we paid (cannot remember the exact amount) between $400-$500 for female; and I believe $900 for our "moose male" as we affectionately called Kodiak. 

I googled the cost just to see what the average cost is nowadays and the amount really varies. Some prices were between what we paid for back in 95 which I thought was strange. My husband said there is no way. One of the breeders I spoke to said her prices were between $2500 - $3500!! Hmmm...I guess it has been a while. 

What is the average cost for a german purebred (male) with lineage coming from German, AKC registered, hips rated, etc.? Also I want the pick of the litter, the Alpha Male is what I want.

Many thanks.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Most breeders I know including myself for working line dogs is anywhere from 1200.00 to 2500.00. you can find cheaper but you get what you payfor. Show lines can be a bit more depending on the breeder. hope this helps.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I would say that for a quality German bred puppy you should expect to pay around $2000.00.


----------



## canucme278 (Apr 18, 2002)

It is amazing to me how different the prices are for imported verses American line pups from Ch parents.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I think it also really depends on where you are. I know of breeders around here that have good bloodlines(European working), OFA, and do something with the dogs (AKC obedience, rally) and pups start around $500.

Now these are not schutzhund titled parents.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:Also I want the pick of the litter, the Alpha Male is what I want.


Are you sure? Do you want the dog that will be constantly pushing your buttons, demanding physical and mental exercise, trying to dominate everything and everyone, pushy as all get out, and smarter than smart can be? This sort of dog is not just a pet but a working animal that must have a job first before being a pet (schutzhund, agility, obedience, tracking, a mix of activities, etc). These dogs are GREAT but they can be disasters in homes that don't provide adequate activity. What you want is a breeder who will interview you extensively to learn about your lifestyle and what you want in a dog so he or she can match you up with the pick puppy for YOUR needs. The pick puppy for a schutzhund home will differ from the pick puppy for a family home that will do some basic activities and training with the dog. If the pups go into the wrong homes, the second pup will be overwhelmed and the first pup will probably drive the second home insane.









For prices, working lines are around $1200-$1800, sometimes more and sometimes less, German showlines tend to run higher, and I don't know really about the American lines as I don't follow that type of GSD. $2500-$3500 is a lot but quite common for German showlines. The higher price tags don't necessarily equate to quality but when it comes to cheaper dogs, you tend to get what you pay for, so be careful if you see litters cheaper than a grand.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

It does all depend on the lines, mine range from $800 to $1500 depending on pet, or if show quality plus other factors like what titles they have, where mine is ofa'd, cerf, all mine (have 3 at the moment) have their TT, passed their temp. test, 2 have ukc champion titles, just different things, just have to look around and talk to good breeders until you find one you are comfortable with


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Janet: your dog Taylyn is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Kodiak, when you're shopping around, make sure to look for stock that ALL have either OFA certification, PennHIP, or German "a" stamp, at minimum for hips but preferably hips AND elbows. More health clearances are excellent. Stock that are titled with some sort of working certifications to prove good temperament is highly recommended (CGC and BH and TT by themselves don't count), titling on both ends (Champion or German conformation rating at the front of the name and working on the end) is fantastic. The best breeders have dogs that they work themselves. It's easy to send a dog to Germany for training to get titles but the breeder only gets titled dog. The dog could have just barely passed for the title or excelled but there is no way to know because the breeder was not there. A breeder who works his or her dogs and titles them will know the temperament of the dog inside and out and will know whether the dog is fit for breeding. After all, you want a dog of VERY sound mind before sound body- a healthy dog with bad temperament is a liability and though an unhealthy dog with great temperament is very sad, at least you won't have to worry about bad temperament! Also, steer clear of breeders that advertise dogs that are over the standard's size as if it's a good thing. GSDs are not meant to be 29" tall and 130 lbs. The standard calls for a male dog up to 26" at the shoulder with a good target weight being 85 lbs, up to 100 lbs for dogs at the very top of the standard and thickly built. Anything greater that is intentionally bred for as a selling point is not good.

If you'd like breeder recommendations from people who really know the breed or have had great experiences from breeders, please make a post in the "Choosing a Breeder" section with your location and a general idea of what you're looking for. Instead of "pick puppy," write about what activities you plan to do with the dog, available time, experience level, etc. Note whether you are willing to ship or would prefer to stay within a certain driving distance. Shipping is relatively easy nowadays and opens up your puppy-buying horizons vastly and could still save you money over a local purchase.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

It depends where you are - in new england a decent pet quality dog from working lines will run around 1200.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Location makes a big differance so if the OP is still reading this stuff let us know where you reside.

The post that follows yours is well worth thinking about. When I bought my dog, the breeder and I spent a lot of time talking about what type of dog I wanted. I had first pick, and my thought was I want the most aggressive and energetic. There are exceptions, but if the OP goes that route I hope the person is willing to spend tons of time with the dog, and also will have it in SCH, or at leat otherprotective classes, search and rescue, etc.

All I really wanted was a companion dog that would be protective. And she convinced me to buy a mid-range dog. I have never made a better decision, with my breeder's help.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SashmomJanet: your dog Taylyn is gorgeous!!!!


thank you


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think it depends on ALOT of things,,with "area" having alot to do with it as well..

God, my first GSD, some 20 years ago, cost me a mere 350$ )))
He was out of german import parents. My male GSD,,12 years ago, 
working lines, was 500$. My aussie puppy 9 years ago, 1000$. 
And my latest working line puppy (narcotics slovakian mom/SAR ddr/czech dad, with to many titles to remember) was 1200$ plus shipping..

Gotta say, each was worth every penny.)

Would I pay say, 2500$ for an 8 wk old puppy,,I, for one, don't think I could justify to my SO, shelling out that much for a puppy, with the economy the way it is, and I'm not a rich person. However, if I "did" have that much to spend on a puppy,,I would if it was something I really wanted..

Diane


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

Kodiak,

You've asked how much it'll cost for a gsd... it depends on what you're looking for, as others have mentioned. Showlines I can't tell you any prices, but working lines.... here in New England spend $1,500 and you can get a great dog from a great working line breeder who works and titles their dogs, hips are done, and get the support that you'll probably want/need. As others have commented, a good breeder will pick the dog for you. Trust me, that's the best way to do it.... I've been there, done that with my older gsd. With my last gsd I let the breeder match the dog for me. Best thing I could have done. You won't be sorry!! 

DianeM has a major valid point, and her response to you was right on...... Are you ready for an alpha male? You may be getting in for more than you realize. What do you want to do with your dog? That would really dictate the type of dog that would be best for you and your family. I see that you've had a gsd before, but excuse my ignorance... what is a "moose male"? I think I know what it is, but don't want to comment on it and be wrong.

Greg


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

German showlines are usually anywhere between 2500 - 3500 dollars easy. Especially if they are out of titled parents (which you want, no titles are much less) 

I agree with DianeM, if I were you, I would not want the Alpha male, I would want the most solid nerves, the most wanting to please pup. Those are the easier ones to train. Not the stubborn ones.. Trust me.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSDOwner2008German showlines are usually anywhere between 2500 - 3500 dollars easy. Especially if they are out of titled parents (which you want, no titles are much less)
> 
> I agree with DianeM, if I were you, I would not want the Alpha male, I would want the most solid nerves, the most wanting to please pup. Those are the easier ones to train. Not the stubborn ones.. Trust me.


Which is why I like working females, altho I got one that can be a real pushy hard head, even cocks her leg to "P"


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

As others have stated, you get what you pay for....think about the prices 20 years ago - and then think about what you made an hour then...put that in perspective before comparing prices now to then !!!

My last couple of litters have been $1500 - 1800 - sires have all been titled, hip rated, koered. Two were top National (DVG Champion, Belgian National Champion) and World level Competitors (DVG BSP and World, and WUSV). The last litter was sired by a Certified Police K9, SAR Cadaver dog and Schh3, FH2, KKL male...all three males were sired by a World Champion. 

The mother is Schh3, IPO3 KKL, and a proven producer with titled progeny in 3 or 4 countries...Schutzhund 1-3, SAR, RH and AKC CDs working on highler titles. So look at the difference in parental credentials between the $1200 pup and the $1500-1800 pups. 

As far as an "alpha" male - most breeders want the pups matched to the owner and goals....and a top male pup from a good litter with working potential is going to be destined hopefully to a more experienced home who will have working goals. Pet breeders who let people pick pups often don't recognize or care about matching pups. 

Lee


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

DianaM,

I read your post and I thought, wow she met Max...hehehe
He was what I ask for and more for the pick of the litter and I agree with you 100% and what do I do? Pick a male pup out of my last litter just like him (what was I thinking?)


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I would have enormous concerns placing an alpha male puppy in a home with small children. Period.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Kandi,
i am sure alot of breeders would feel the same way. even without kids in the house there would be a concern as to the experience of the buyer in being able to handle an Alpha. it very well could end up the breeder would be getting it back, or worse.

debbie


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Kandi,

I agree with you 100% , not a wise thing to do. A alpha dog does need an experience handler. I couldnt even begin to think of my boy Max being in the home with my son and their small 5 year old son. Even now with Max 100 % trained and 5 years old himself he can be a handful. When I got Max my youngest was 12 and she couldnt put her feet on the floor and laying on the floor to watch TV was out of the question. To Max anything that was on the floor was fair game. Good thing was though Max wasnt our first dog or even our first alpha dog so we all as a family knew how to deal with him.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We did the same on our C litter. The family really wanted a mini- Enzo (Gabor's HOT and world level competition dog) for active family and posiible local level schutzhund and had waited about 1-5 to 2 years for the puppy.

With the evals, etc, the black sable was the most dominant,alpha, etc and needed to go to a strong working home. The family did come out when the puppies were about 7 weeks old - we wanted them to see the evals and what we were seeing. They got my favorite out of the litter (little man); we worked with them to get what was best for them and the puppy.

The black sable is in strong and active working home and Koos Haasing really likes him - worked him personally (100% of the time) during his seminar at Elite K9.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Obviously not a breeder, but in rescue doing screening and reading applications you see comments and realize that maybe (and I am just guessing) that people are using words that mean one thing in my mind and another in theirs. 

I believe that my Kramer (GSD mix) is an alpha male. He will come back at me, still, at 15.5 yo (which now I love-because he's still got it cha cha cha!) we have had to train daily for his entire life to work on that, and prevent other people from being his target. And yet, he's not stable-but those are two totally different things from my point of view and I can see when he is coming at me from dominance and when it is fear.







Of course, I have no children and he has always been closely monitored around them.







(think Hannibal Lecter monitoring)

So in my mind, you can have alpha and stable. 
Alpha and not stable. 
Dominant, but not alpha and stable. 
Dominant, but not alpha and not stable. 
Moose-mid level dominance with high pack drive and stable.
And all the way down. 

This is what I am reading into this and the other thread. That the Moose isn't an alpha, but a stable dog with good pack drive. 

If I were screening an applicant for rescue and they had one small child and plans for another, I would be looking for a puppy with reasonable touch sensitivity (not so much they couldn't be corrected but high enough that a kid grabbing a handful isn't going to create a big issue)-high sound sensitivity, not huge prey drive (that could be just me/caution), high pack drive...

I could be mixing threads up-so sorry-but they are the same OP. Maybe I'll serial post.









So anyway, that's my opinion and I won't mind if anyone disagrees!

I am glad to read these comments from the breeders on this board.


----------



## dreamofwrx (Sep 20, 2008)

When someone says you get what you pay for and they are selling pups for 1500-2500 dollars, you should be wary. Just because it cost more does not guaruntee the dog, in fact it makes me suspicious. I would never pay more than 1k for a good working dog. The only way a breeder should charge that much is if they are looking to make a buck. It shouldnt vary where you live, other than what the breeder thinks they can ask for to make more money. I cant speak for show dogs though, I know there is a lot of money tied up in that. I guess if you are a dog fancier and names are important to you. Title and health testing are what matters to me.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:I would never pay more than 1k for a good working dog.


So where do you get your good working dogs from? I have a tough time finding any who title their own dogs, do all appropriate health checks, and maintain a good breeding program.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thinking more on this thread re: wanting an alpha male,,our perception of a true alpha male may differ from someone else's. 

I'm sure we all see alot of references to "alpha" on boards, and some that refer to it, aren't really dealing with a true alpha male ..

I have honestly never really had an alpha male, but my female(s) tend to take over that role while the males just say "go ahead")

ok done rambling
diane


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: kutzro357
> Cheapest dog I ever bought and yet the best dog I ever owned.


That honestly brought a tear to my eye....and is so very true....people, it is not about money, not about COST. It is about the breeder and the puppy.

The most expensive dog I have ever "purchased" was my rescue Sheltie in way of money. He cost $30.00. All the rest were free and Emma was on a puppy back agreement, I sent two puppies to her breeder out of a litter of 11. Emma produced 16 puppies for me...I could have charged a grand a puppy because that is what my area was "leveling" at but, I didn't. That may have discouraged some of the wonderful homes I got due to the lower price. All I would do with that money was spend it....so what, I charged $750.00, found wonderful homes and went on with life. My life has not been kind to me lately (health problems) but I will never regret my price, or the homes my dogs are in, it was my stud fee and therefore a fair price in my book.

The best dog I have ever owned is lying at my feet, attached to me like glue she never leaves my side, my best companion and friend everyone loves her and Id take her any day over any 25,000 dollar dog......

Money does not determine value other than the value of money....value of the heart is priceless yet costs very little.

A friend of mine still sells her very nice Ambred show lines for 900...so saying that anything under a certain amount is "bad" is really tactless.....

This of course will be debated till the end of time....IMO too many people out there want companion puppy buyers to finance their involvement in the dog sport.......that is just.....well leaves a very bad taste in my mouth. 

In Germany dogs costs thousands and even hundred thousands because it is treated like the horse industry over here IMO it is all about the reproduction ability of a male dog.

The US? Who the heck knows.....you have to decide for yourself. But stop deciding for other people.....ya know?

Cherri


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know that many GSD ""breeders" in my town only sell pups for $300-800. I also know of GSD breeders in the state that are around the 1500+ range. I think sometimes it is demographics, we have no local Schutzhund club, it seems that the locals mostly are BYB's~ too bad for the dogs if these breeders aren't screening properly for potential homes for the pups they are adding to the world. Especially if they are mixing lines and breeding dogs that aren't OFA'd and titled. It is scary!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would agree that companionship and the quality of the dog to the person is more important than money. the best gsd i ever had i paid 400.00 for. worth every penny and then some, had i know he would be such a dedicated companion i would have paid much more.
he did have some issues early on with temperment, some dog aggression etc. but worked through it fine. he is almost 13 years and i love him to pieces.









it really all depends on what you want. if the breeder has a decent program and not just breeding anything with anything, is honest, and supportive to the buyer i can see where some of you are coming from.

i think you can get a decent dog for 1000 or so, if your just looking for a family companion and aren't going to work it etc.


debbie


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm fairly new to the breed and brand new to purchasing a puppy. I'm getting my pup next month and this is my first pup (other dogs were adults). I've found that the price depends on location, lines of the dog, titles on the dog, who you know, what experience you have, etc. For example, many working line breeders give priority to working homes. If you know a breeder personally, they might give you a bit of a break. I've discovered that pups of the same quality from different breeders can still vary in price by a thousand dollars or more. It really depends on the breeder and what the breeder is going to charge YOU.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: dreamofwrx I cant speak for show dogs though, I know there is a lot of money tied up in that.


There is also a lot of money "tied up" in training and titleing a WORKING dog. Most poeple don't have a SchH club right out their back door. There are folks that drive a few HUNDRED miles, a couple of times a week just to TRAIN. That doesn't include club dues, and extra training and travel to trials. (And all of the other 893759834 things that are involved that ALL cost money.)


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Gabor travels (and has been for years) about 4.5 hours one way and is gone the weekend to work his dogs and other dogs for handlers.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: dreamofwrx I cant speak for show dogs though, I know there is a lot of money tied up in that.
> ...


Aint that the truth! I don't even BREED and this past summer we had a three-day show (1.5 hr drive each way, then a herding test (1 hr drive each way), then the Therapy Dog Int'l test (1.5 hr each way), then an ATTS temperament test (3 hr each way), then an agility trial (1.5 hr each way), PLUS 2-3 days of training each week at our regular club (45 mins each way), and intermittent training at our GSD club (1.5 hrs each way) all within a span of like 6 weeks. Each day showing, testing, running, etc probably costs $25 each in fees, plus the dues to each club ($250/yr, $80 per session, WDA membership fee, etc), all the gas.... and this is just for my PET dog! None of it is "showing" as in AKC conformation.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Since the numbers are all over the place, I would suggest coming up with a budget of how much you would like to pay for a dog. Then, talk to different breeders about the type of puppy you are looking for. After talking to some, you may realize that you need to adjust your budget. That's what we did. We started off with a max we were going to pay. But, after coming across the right breeder and puppy, our max went up. So, much for budgeting.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: bsinghVASince the numbers are all over the place, I would suggest coming up with a budget of how much you would like to pay for a dog. Then, talk to different breeders about the type of puppy you are looking for. After talking to some, you may realize that you need to adjust your budget. That's what we did. We started off with a max we were going to pay. But, after coming across the right breeder and puppy, our max went up. So, much for budgeting.


Very good advice IMO

Cherri


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

The puppy I plan on getting costs at least $2200, but I really think it's well worth it. The cheaper ones might come up with all kinds of health problems that'll end up costing more in the long wrong.

I think a decent GSD (quality-wise, because all dogs are amazing) should cost you at least $1000.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

A $2200 dog can still have all kinds of health problems! 

I think a good working dog in my area should be between $800-$1000. It is simply not a case of the more expensive dog being better. Many times what you are paying for is "customer service". And there is nothing wrong with that. I think if a breeder is going to be available for the next 10-12 years of your dogs life with support and also provides you with a sort of warranty that if the dog doesn't work out you either get money or replacement then it may be worth the money. But you simply cannot equate quality and health of dog with the price tag. 

Now of course when you get into pricing, there are many factors. And yes, when you have a litter sired by an international competitor out of your SchH III bitch there is a LOT more money that has gone into producing the litter and the breeder should be able to charge top dollar. HOWEVER, do not think for one moment that your puppy will necessarily receive all the best genes and be an exact duplicate of Mom or Dad. Puppies just don't work that way. That's where looking at the actual puppy is important, not just at the pedigree. 

Having been at some point highly involved in Show dogs (Mastiffs), I will say that a lot of what you see charged for puppies in Show lines has a lot to do with marketing and show politics than actual dog quality. If a particular kennel is having a lot of luck in the ring or has a reputation for success, judges even subconsciously think "Oh! That's a _______ dog. They have nice dogs." People who want to win, buy puppies from kennels that do well and then get handlers who do well to create winning packages. And of course if many people want your puppies, it's basic supply and demand. Sure it's not always that way, but many times it is. 

So back to what everyone else has said. 

Check your area. Depending on where you live can have a big impact on the price. If you happen to live in an area with a big well known kennel that is charging more money, chances are that anything even close to that quality will be more expensive because that is the price the big-guy is getting. 

Look at the parents. While not the end all, be all of the future of your puppy more titles and more certifications cost money. If there are none of those things, you're probably looking at an overinflated price. 

Look at the customer service. Do you really get a sense that they will support you? What is the warranty? While most breeders certainly are not raking it in, they deserve to be compensated for their time and future efforts on your behalf. Even if you don't ever contact them again, I'm sure for every person like you, there's another one who will call every week for the next 10 years. 

And of course decide what you can afford and budget yourself accordingly. Don't be afraid to not look locally. You don't need thousands of dollars to get a nice puppy, but you may need months to find the dog and breeder that will work for you.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kutzro357
> Cheapest dog I ever bought and yet the best dog I ever owned.


The best dog I ever owned (still own) was free as far as "purchase price" goes. She's not a GSD but she is a purebred dog.


----------

